# Please finish your contest...



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I have seen a couple of contest started on here and never seen them finish with a voting or results. People are on here for fun and have dilberatly put in the time to submit entries, but then get stuck out in the cold when the original poster does not close the contest or even ask for a vote with results. 

I am sorry to sound pushy, but kinda frustrated over this ordeal and have stopped (or considerably slowed down) looking at this tread for the same reason.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I couldn't agree more. I now just completely skip the contest section now, and clear all posts there by clicking on "mark forum read" and then move on my way.

I also want to state that it is very tacky for the person who started the contest, to submit photo's of their own. This should not be permitted.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to agree with both of you. Its really annoying to put the time into submitting pics and never end up with a contest.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry everyone, I can't think of anything the mods can do to stop this. I know its frustrating to take the time to choose and enter a photo and then not have any outcome. 
Folks, if your going to start a contest please see it through to announcing a winner.

I'll make a post in the mod section. Maybe we can come up with a set of rules.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't ever check the 1st places anymore because no one ever announces them


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry everyone, I can't think of anything the mods can do to stop this. I know its frustrating to take the time to choose and enter a photo and then not have any outcome.
> Folks, if your going to start a contest please see it through to announcing a winner.
> 
> I'll make a post in the mod section. Maybe we can come up with a set of rules.


Couldn't something be added to the Etiquette Policy? I also don't think it's good form at all when people enter a contest that they are running.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I would hope to figure some way of judging and finishing abandoned contests. Like if its been 30 days or so and no winners.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

If I participate in a contest, it's for the fun of participating. It's a free forum with free contests, and I just don't take them so seriously as to get upset if the contest seems to go on forever and ever.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ True, but you have to admit it is a little irritating. Just a wee bit??


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

In my opinion, regarding this particular issue on this board where the prize is usually a carrot cookie or something? Not really. I just like to see the entries, I don't care who wins.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just think its nice if a winner is called. Thats why its called a contest and not just posts under horse photos. Its more fun for most folks if there is an end to the contest. Without it, its like a raffle for air.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't even DO the carrot thing. I just like to see the places.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

i totally agree with goldilockz. i understand that it is a contest and that yes it should be judged and a winner should be announced, but come on, i thought the horse forum was for fun and to enjoy yourself, having a few "contests" where there isnt a judge or anything isnt all that bad in my opinion. and when ppl do post threads where they arent judged, they'll usually say " okay this is just for fun, not a competition or something" Somethimes four or five ppl will post a pic and there is only a third place, the others probably feel that they're pic was dumb or ugly or retarded or something if it wasnt chosen for a placing, i UNDERSTAND it is a contest, but it does get a little down on some ppl sometimes. i dont think it is irritating at all, but thats just me. i think things are great how they are on the forum.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe we should just cancel all contests period.

It doesn't seem to be too important and I will now just post any old picture I find randomly on the net as an entry...after all it really is just for fun.:?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I was thinking that too, but I think a lot of people would put up a fuss..


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> ^^ Yeah, I was thinking that too, but I think a lot of people would put up a fuss..



Agreed!:?:lol:


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with canceling contest. What is the point? You bet it is 100 % fun, just like what others have said... why take the time and call it a contest if a winner is not called?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Like I said, people will make too much of a fuss.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sunny06 said:


> ^^ Like I said, people will make too much of a fuss.


 
I highly doubt it,

Having been on the receiving end of an unfinished contest and having my entry dropped to allow the contest originator to put up their pictures that were not even entered on the original entry thread and no one but a very few even noticed or said anything.

That makes me feel that yes...no one really cares about any of the contests so they should be cancelled.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I, personally think they should be banned.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I do agree Spyder, it is very frustrating to see the OP of the contest to submit pictures of themselves into the contest, very tacky. I find it also very tacky that your entry was dropped - very tacky.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, not at all fair or 'sportsman like'. 

They DID say it was an accident..


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sunny06 said:


> Yes, not at all fair or 'sportsman like'.
> 
> They DID say it was an accident..


Yes an accident that she felt was not worth correcting. I guess she was too busy making up more contests that she had no intention of completing.:roll:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Ahah.. Fuuuuunny. Well, not really for us


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think we need to go so far as to ban all contests.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

goldilockz said:


> I don't think we need to go so far as to ban all contests.


 
A suggestion was made but was not answered or seem to have gathered little interest.

http://www.horseforum.com/suggestions/limited-number-open-contests-32699/


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Too late everyone, we are already working on a set etiquette rules for the contests. Not entering your own contest is one of them. 
It shall be done


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Too late everyone, we are already working on a set etiquette rules for the contests. *Not entering your own contest is one of them. *
> It shall be done


You'd think that would be an obvious one :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ not alway so, best to have it in black and white so to speak :lol:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry bout all this guys, its all my fault. i have been ill latly from medication aand that so i am not going to create contestes untill i am better cos they are never gettin finished. if someone would like to take over my running contestes please do so.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a little late with this, but I had another suggestion regarding photo contests. It would be helpful if the contests that are over be locked. I enjoy participating in them, but many times I spend a lot of time looking at page after page of photos (and with dial-up that takes a long time) to discover the contest has already ended. Skipping to last the page doesn't always reveal it has ended either. Also, many times people only read the first page (myself included) and then enter a photo not realizing the contest is over.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah same ? ^^^^


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Good one (the locking) I added it to the rules sticky. Not that anyone is going to play by the rules anyway but its an effort :?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Can just anyone lock a contest? or does it have to be a moderator?


----------

